# Top Gun NAS Fallon visit April 2016



## davechng (Apr 18, 2016)

Get to visit this superbase with perfect spring weather . We got some activities pretty active from VFA-106, VFA-102, VFA-11 and VAQ136.

NSAWC and VFC-13 was not flying that day! what a bummer.

Here is a detail report with more pictures
http://airwingspotter.com/nas-fallon-report-4-2016/

DaveC

Some capture while I was there...


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2016)

Excellent pictures. Well done, Dave.


----------

